# Remove Emtag from Dremel Router Cord



## William Bryant (Apr 12, 2009)

Is this part of the tool or something like a mattress tag "do not remove under penalty of law", etc.?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings William and welcome to the forum. That tag is just information for a purchaser once it is yours do as you please, same as a tag on the mattress. I just seem to leave them there cause I don't care one way or another as long as it doesn't get in the way. It is possible that the tag means more than that and if so someone will let us both know.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi William,

I removed mine several years ago when I purchased it and it has not turned into a pumpkin to this day :dirol:


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

I left mine on. Light reading while glue dries.:jester:


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I took the one off my Delta drill press. They came and arrested me, threw me in jail, and now I do my woodworking in the prison shop. :help:


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

General population or do they segregate you hardened criminals?
When you come up for parole be sure and be remorseful and swear you'll never do it again.:sarcastic:


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Take it off


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The EMtag is an Electronic Monitoring tag. This is to prevent shop lifting, just like the little rectangular tags in DVD packages. This is the only purpose it serves.


----------



## thistlefly (Dec 2, 2008)

*No, wait!*

I hope I've reached you in time: Tell me that you haven't removed the tag!!! :stop: :shout: :bad:

If you ever remove that, they come and take you to the happy place, then they take you up into alien spaceships and perform perverse sexual experiments on you, and finally they leave you naked in the woods ranting like a lunatic!

Ahem. Of course, I've only read about it. Nothing to do with me, no really.

Bob :laugh:


----------



## SandMasters (Dec 29, 2009)

I saw 'em... the aliens I mean....


----------



## mcdaphnia (Aug 30, 2013)

thistlefly said:


> I hope I've reached you in time: Tell me that you haven't removed the tag!!! :stop: :shout: :bad:
> 
> If you ever remove that, they come and take you to the happy place, then they take you up into alien spaceships and perform perverse sexual experiments on you, and finally they leave you naked in the woods ranting like a lunatic!
> 
> ...


It's a magnet. If the power goes out, have someone slide it up and down the cord very fast so you can keep working. :agree::jester: Tell them to keep it between 50 and 60 Hertz.

Or it's a dye pack. Wear something that needs to be dyed purple.


----------



## Libby598 (Dec 29, 2015)

*Emtag*

It serves the same purpose as those you find inside a DVD case. It has no effect on the tool,


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Libby. In the upper left corner of each post is a time signature. The last post before yours was August 30, 2013.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

The tag on soft goods as mattresses and pillows can be removed- only by the end consumer. Like the warning tag on a hair dryer- Do not use in wet areas as bathtubs or showers. It's called CYA.
Funniest label- this was on a charcoal grill: Hot surface. Watch children and pets while burning.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum William, Libby and Dan


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

SandMasters said:


> I saw em...the aliens I mean....


Legal or illegal?

I see them every day.

I didn't get any emtag on my Dremel, should I send it back?

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> Legal or illegal?
> 
> I see them every day.
> 
> ...


best find it...
you now have a loose cannon and a broken arrow out there...
this can't end well...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Libby.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

O boy... I'm in trouble now...

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> O boy...... I'm in trouble now...
> 
> Herb


big time...


----------



## JimSC (Apr 17, 2014)

Neighbor took his off seven years ago... he gets out of prison tomorrow... I'll ask him when I see him!!!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> best find it...
> you now have a loose cannon and a broken arrow out there...
> this can't end well...


I found it Stick, on the cord, it has been there all the time and I didn't even notice it. It does slide up and down the cord, I will have to try it when the power goes off. What was that again, 60 times a minute for 60 hrz. wonder if that is metric or imperial? hmmmmm... must be imperial,50hrz is metric.

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

cool...
proceed w/ bringing in 2016...
thanks Herb...


----------



## HangmanMatt (Nov 22, 2017)

*Tell my wife what happened...*

I just removed mine from a couple tools and now there’s a black SUV parked in front of my house. If I don’t make it someone get ahold of my wife and tell her I love her.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Matt


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, Matt; welcome!


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

I heard a congressman talk about removing the tag from a mattress like it was a criminal offense. The dummy didn't read the tag that said it can be removed by the consumer. Should have removed the congressman. I like the one on a hair dryer- Don't use in the bathtub or shower.

I'll probably be in prison with Mike. I like to defy authority and open the other end of the pudding box. Mike, do you snore?

Label on charcoal grill - Watch children and pets while burning. LOL


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"Label on charcoal grill- Watch children and pets while burning. LOL"
-John

_Not_ watching would be a mis-steak.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Am I guilty of associating with criminals????


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

honesttjohn said:


> Am I guilty of associating with criminals????


settle for guilty and you have everything covered...


----------



## killingTime (Apr 1, 2021)

Enjoyed the comments so much I thought I'd join and note that if you search the interwebs for "patent 6589067" all of you spending time in prison for removing the tag will know who to go after when you get out 😁

P.S. I'll be joining you soon as I'm about to remove mine.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @killingTime


----------

